# Do your kids wear undershirts?



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

I noticed on playdates, when DDs are whipping clothes off with their friends due to a frenzy of dress-up, that random kids wear undershirts. I used to as a child, but I think it was a cultural/georaphical thing (I lived in a hot climate that was quite formal). Part of me thinks it would keep them nice and warm in the winter, but part of me wonders if it's just an unnecessary vestige of the past...thoughts? I know Hanna has great organic cotton ones...but do I want to fold them all? Hmm...


----------



## MilkbarMom (Mar 28, 2003)

My girls wore undershirts until they were 4 or 5. My new little guy wears onesie undershirts every day, and under jammies. I think it helps keep them warm (we are in a cold climate). When it gets over 80 degrees, we will go without undershirts.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

Nope but that's because my DD is a hot girl. I can barely get her to keep socks on her feet when it's really cold out. If DD wants a sweater she puts it on but most of the time she's just fine. I, on the other hand, wear long johns everyday from Oct till May because I'm always cold.


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

Nope, my son refuses to wear them.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

As much as I love doing a lot of unnecessary laundry...no, my kids don't. Under a nice, button down shirt perhaps or a onesie if it's freezing but not as a rule. My grandfather, on the other hand, was a fan of the undershirt. I suppose we're not quite as proper.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

we live in a hot climate so no, the kids do not wear them.


----------



## dreamymommy (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, my son chooses to wear them especially when cold under t-shirts and other shirts.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

my oldest wears one under her band shirt but that's because it is kinda see through. Other than that the kids haven't worn them since they were couple of months old.


----------



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Dd age 5 has been wearing undershirts since she was 2. I thought that it was a good extra layer as we live where it's cool/cold for most of the seasons except for 2-3 months.

She started wearing the hanes ones from target. I didn't care for them. Then I heard about the hanna ones and when she was 3 I got my mom to buy her 5 of them when they were on sale. We love them. And I found that she prefers to wear them most of the time because they help if her shirts or tags are itchy.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

from late fall to early spring, yes. when it's hot out, of course not!

not a cultural thing at all. not for "modesty." it's for warmth!!


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Nope. It's all I can do to ge them to wear one layer of clothing! Although if I dressed the 2 yo in several shirts I might have a fighting chance at keeping one on her for more than 5 mins. Hmmm.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I put onesies on toddlers but just so they can't get their diapers off. Otherwise, no undershirts. My daughter wears just a shirt and a sweater when it's cold, and has sweaters and sweatshirts in a variety of thicknesses so she can find one warm enough or not too warm without too much trouble.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

We all wear them here, even me (I wear camis), in the months when the weather is below freezing. So from about late November to late March, where we live. Our house tends to be chilly, and we spent a lot of time outdoors even in the cold months, and I like the extra layer for warmth. I would never force a child to wear one, though-- my kids accept them readily, I think because we choose very soft comfy ones, and because they've always worn them. But I wouldn't make an issue of it if one of them said they didn't want one.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The only time my kids where undershirts are as shirts. I dont see the point in wearing 2 shirts for one it is hot in the summer and in the winter they may get to hot. Plus like pp's have mentioned I have enough laundry I cannot keep up with I am not adding to it.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

nope


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Mine don't.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

DD does, but only in the winter, and only if the shirt she's wearing is a little too thin. I like her to have that extra layer.


----------



## ar2974 (Nov 19, 2006)

Only when I visit my mom (the presence of undershirts just makes life easier sometimes).


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

not usually. My 3 boys do own a handful of white undershirts, but it's pretty rare that they actually wear them. That may change as they get older, as my DH wears an undershirt daily.

They never really wore onesies under clothing, either. I never understood that, and we even lived in Denver where there were blizzards in the winter. If they wore one, it was usually all they were wearing or every once in a while b/c it was what they slept in and I threw their clothes over it.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Heck no! lol but it's hot here 9 months of the year....

-Angela


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Dd has always worn a little cami undershirt when it's cold. Dh wears them year-round, and my mother does too. It's not that much more laundry... it takes me less than 5 extra minutes a week to deal with them and they keep my loved ones more comfortable.

I don't wear them because I'm warm-natured. I wear short-sleeved t-shirts even in the middle of winter and shorts around the house... and keep the house at 66F in the winter (which is probably why they want the undershirts







). Dh is from a very hot, formal middle eastern country... and he's on the downward slide to 60, so is also a generation older than most people here at MDC. Everyone from his home country wears undershirts.


----------



## mom2happy (Sep 19, 2009)

If they are in the mood. I could care less though. I'm not going to make them put one on when I barely ever wear a bra.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

DS, almost never. Though lately he has decided that his "look" is a colored t-shirt with an unbuttoned woven shirt over it. But under his school polo, never. Sometimes under a dress shirt if he is going to sweat and wants the dress shirt to look fresh.

DD does wear a cami under her school dress since the girls change for sports and there is a lot of "you shouldn't see my body" sort of stuff. Drives me nuts (I'm much more open about nudity than the rest of the school moms, apparently) but it makes the day easier for her, so I'm not going to fight it. But outside of school, no.

But then, we live in always-warm So. CA, so there is no need due to to temperature. DH does wear one but that's a sweat and dress shirt thing for a law office.


----------



## rumi (Mar 29, 2004)

to the OP question - No, my dd doesn't wear undershirt, though my cousin's kid does for the very reason cited by the OP - she likes to change throughout the day and so if there are times when she has no regular shirt on the undershirt is still there. I don't feel it matters at this young age, and by the time it matters, they wont want to be changing clothes in mixed company anyway. :shrug

spinoff - does your dh wear undershirts? We live in a hot climate and I see that just about all the guys except my dh seem to wear undershirts. My best guess is that this actually simplifies the laundry because the undershirt prevents the sweat from reaching the main shirt. Once home, the outer shirt comes off. One might bathe and then wear a fresh undershirt, and if one needs to go out again, one can put the same shirt back on.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

My kids don't usually. If they are wearing button down shirts, then they do, but that's only once or twice a week (they favor tshirts or polos). My dh wears one every single day. He even wears an undershirt under a t-shirt. Almost every man I know wears one. I've asked, and dh says that in puberty, guys start wearing them every day, not just for button-downs. Maybe it's a regional thing? We're in the sunny south.

I rarely wear one, but do wear a camisole if something is a little low cut.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

My boys wear them with button down shirts. In the winter I put a onesie or undershirt as a base layer under the baby's clothes. She wears them as regular shirts now (we have a bunch of american apparel tank tops).


----------



## Coco_Hikes (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes, but DD wears them mostly in fall and winter or other times if there is something bothersome about the fabric of the shirt or top she's wearing. They also served as "tag blockers" before we started cutting tags out of dresses and tops (and now have no idea what size her clothes are for hand-me-down purposes!). She also wears one under her karate gi.

At 11mo, DS lives in onesies, as DD did until she was about 24 months. Nothing stays on like a snapped onesie, haha, or prevents ride-up shirt syndrome, especially in winter. One of my pet peeves, that ride-up shirt business.

ETA: But slips! (I saw one on the HA site, lured there by a PP.) Does anyone wear a slip anymore? Lucky DD won't have to suffer under a slip as far as I can foresee!


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

My dd has never worn an undershirt. My mom used to make me where them when it was cold but I never liked them and haven't carried on that tradition.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coco_Hikes*
> 
> ETA: But slips! (I saw one on the HA site, lured there by a PP.) Does anyone wear a slip anymore? Lucky DD won't have to suffer under a slip as far as I can foresee!


I think they are rare, but I sat in the lobby last week at church with a fussy baby, and as I watched people walk by the very sunny door, I had the thought that many, many more people should wear a slip than currently do.


----------



## Jaxinator (Dec 28, 2009)

Depends on the overshirt I guess. My son will wear an undershirt if he's wearing a button down or sometimes a polo, or if it's pretty cold out. Under tshirts, not usually. He has no problem with it one way or another.

My husband does not wear them. I kind of wish he would under his button ups... they don't look right buttoned up to his neck, but when he unbuttons them too much skin shows, which I can't stand on guys.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, DS wears either a tank style white undershirt (think old guy with beer gut style : ) or a plain white T under any shirt he wears. He grew up way South of here and claims that his body is just not built for this horrible, horrible climate and until we move he needs to keep himself warm. But he's a tad dramatic.

DD wears undershirts if needed, which is often. I find a lot of girls shirts are either to short and ride up on her belly or way to big in the neck. (even the H.A. shirts have big necks!) I get squeamish at the thought of her trotting off to school with most of her chest visible, so a little undershirt or a tank top solves the problem. Plus it keeps her warm - in agreement with my son : )

My other Ds's wear underarmour type shirts under their shirts, one because he's an athlete and often on the field in inclement weather, the other, because he's in awe of his big bro and wants to dress just like him.


----------



## BelCanto (Oct 29, 2002)

My kids do in the fall/winter/spring. But not in the summer. DD wears a tank style and DS wears the crew t-shirt style.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Both of my boys wear ribbed tank tops every single day. They like the tightness of it for sensory reasons. It's very grounding to them.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Nope. We live in Canada...not the coldest part mind you









We do layers if its cold. I find undershirts annoying, because if it gets hot it seems weird to just wear the undershirt, where as, if you were wearing a t-shirt you could wear that with no problem.

It's normal for us to wear a t-shirt, then a hoodie, then a rain jacket.


----------

